# Whats the earliest you would recommend doing at HPT?



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi All

I know everyone is advised not to test until your official test day but I have been going out of my mind.  I have had bad AF pains for 5 days now, the clinic just said its either my period is on its way, or sometimes people just get cramps and can still get a BFP.

I went home and tested, it came back negative - do you think it is far too early to get a accurate result?  My official test date is not until Wednesday 11th June 08

Any advice would be appreciated

Cheers

Nicky x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its way to early. Your embies will still be trying to find a nice home at the moment.
The reason most clinics give you a test date is because that is when any test will be an accurate result. Test to early and you negative result might be meaningless.

I know its impossible  but step away from the pee sticks until your proper test date!!!

Good luck! 
Deb


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

the earliest i would recommend would be your test date!!

A lot can happen even in 24 hours - so as you still have 5 days to go, all sorts of things can happen!!

fingers crossed for you hun - way way too early yet!


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hiya

thank you to you both for responding to me.  I asked the nurse how long it takes for the embies to make a home and she said within 3 days of transfer, so i just thought that if they had decided to stick around, the result would be accurate.  arggggh i'm just driving my self and my poor hubby crazy.
I'm defo not going near the pee sticks until Wednesday (even though i've bought another 3 packs and spent and bloody fortune)
Thanks again for your quick responses, i'll try not to read too much into the negative result and try to have a good weekend - so pleased big brother has started so i have something to entertain me for the next couple of days.
Take care

Nicky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry, without knowing when you had EC and ET then bit difficult to say when would be earliest to test......the very ealiest would be 14 days past EC, which takes EC like ovulation.....but the reason clinics give a test day is because you're more likely to get an accurate result then & testing early just adds unnecessary anxiety to the 2ww.

In natural conception, implantation happens around 5-12dpo...only once embie reaches blastocyst at 5 days old will it be ready to start implanting, usually about 24hrs later so when 6 days old......and implantation may not be complete until they're about 12 days old if late implanters.........and only once enough HCG hormone released will an hpt be able to detect it.

Although the nurse said your embies would be implanted by 3 days after transfer, this really depends on how old they were at transfer and whether they're early or late implanters.

If you're not due to test until 11 June then you're testing 5 days early which is very early days.....I know it's not easy but hang in there cos so much can happen in a matter of days....even in a matter of 24 hours !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Natasha

Had EC on Wed 28th May, ET on Fri 30th May.

I'm pleased that you all think it is too early to get a accurate result so at least I still have the hope that i might get a BFP on Wednesday.

Thanks a lot for your response

Good luck

Nicky x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Definitely too early if you only had day 2 transfer last Friday....you'd be 7dp2dt today so embies only 9 days old......

Fingers crossed for you 

Natasha


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Far too early!!!!! Problem with testing is it just drives you demented so it's best to avoid it if you can! Mind you I did test early & I know it's bad


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Nicky - I'm testing the same day as you. Just keep patient! Don't test too early as it will just muck with your head PLUS the P-sticks are not as sensitive as blood tests so may not have the same result. The reason we have to wait a bit until the test day is that the embies give off a hormone, which the blood tests pick up, but you have to give it time for that horome level to build up before the tests detect it.
The best thing you can do is to stay chilled and chuck those P-sticks at the back of your drawer!!!!
J


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Jassie

Thanks for your advice.  I've chilled out a bit today and not thinking too much about the test i done yesterday.

Good luck to you for Wednesday

Just wondering if everyone was in the same boat as us.  We go to the clinic for 8.30am on Wed and they dont give you the result until 4pm that day when you call them up.  Is this normal?  I thought most places would tell you there and then, I didnt realise you would have to wait the whole day to find out.  Its gonna be a very long day.

Nicky


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup indeedy - a reaaalllyyy long day on Wednesday. I've got my blood test at 7.30am on Wednesday, then just waiting until they call! I think it depends on how much the blood labs have to do that day, and what else comes in. Our lab does all the tests, including for ladies on stims, so in a way they do take priority because they may need their meds changing depending on their results.
Enjoy being pregnant until proven otherwise! This may sound crazy, but I am absolutely loving the thought that I could be pregnant right now. 
Good luck !
J


----------



## catnap (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Guys

Soo glad I found this today.  Had ET on the 31st May and due to do HCG test on Friday.  Have  been thinking all day if tomorrow would be too soon to test.  Sanity has now prevailed after reading all your advice and I will wait.  The waiting is the worst bit, makes you   .  

Good luck to you Nicky and Jassie   

Everythin crossed.  Catnap


----------



## Jassie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Catnap and good luck for Friday! Keep listening to that inner-sane-person!
Nicky - you still steppin' away from those P-sticks?


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi jassie

i'm really tempted to do another one, but i'm holding out so far.

If I am naughty, I think i'll just do one on Wed morning so i kind of know one way or another.

Speak soon

Nicola


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Nicky, my clinic does the betas 15dpo.  My first round I tested 14dpo and got  .  IVF #2 I started testing 11dpo and had a horrible weekend ( ).  I didn't even make it to the beta before af arrived.    This time I'm torn.  I had hoped to have EC two days earlier which would have made it okay to test on Father's Day, but if I do it now I'll be testing four days early.   I want to say I'll wait, but I may give in.


----------



## NICKY S (Jun 3, 2008)

it is so hard not to do the tests, its easy to tell everyone else not to do it and wait until your official test date but once your in the house its constantly on your mind cos you think it will make the next 4 days much better if you get a positive result, and you think well if its a negative then your prepared for it for your test date, but like everyone says,  so much can change in a matter of 24 hours so its best not to do any at all.
I admire people who have willpower and wait until their test date.
Whatever you decide to do, I hope you get a happy outcome
Take care


----------

